# Weekly Competition 2022-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R' U' R2 U' F' U' R2 F R
*2. *R' U' R2 F U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *U' R U' R2 U F' R2 U R' U2 R
*4. *R F' R' U R F' R2 F' R U2 R
*5. *U' R' U R F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D' F' R U F2 U B' L F D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B
*2. *B U L' B2 L U2 F U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D L F2 L2
*3. *R' D R' D R' D' F' D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R B2 D' R F'
*4. *D' F2 U L U' F B' R' B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2
*5. *U F B2 D2 B2 L U2 R2 D2 L D B R' U' R2 B F L2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' F2 U2 L2 F U' F B2 D' R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 B' Fw2 R U Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D R Uw2 F2 U2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 R F2 R' U2 Rw Uw' Rw' L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *F' R2 B D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 D' B U R' U L2 U2 B2 Uw2 L B' Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 L' B' U2 L Uw2 L2 Uw' F U2 L2 F2 Fw' Rw2 R F2 D' Fw'
*3. *B F2 L U2 F2 R' L F2 D2 L2 F' L D' L' B L D2 B U2 Uw2 F' D' B Uw2 F Uw2 D B Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 L' B' F Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw D
*4. *F L B2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' U' L2 D' B R B D' B Uw2 F D' Rw2 F2 D' B Uw2 D2 Fw2 L2 D2 B' R F' Rw' U' F' D Uw' F2 Uw' R' F2 Rw Uw
*5. *B D2 R U R D' B L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R U2 R' F' U2 Uw2 L Fw2 D R F2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' L' D2 Fw' U' B2 D F' Rw Fw B L2 Fw2 D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Uw' Dw2 U' Bw2 L2 R2 B2 Uw Fw2 Lw' Dw Rw' B' D' F' U' F2 Bw2 L' Bw Uw2 B' F' Uw' Fw Uw2 Lw' L2 Dw2 R' Uw R B2 Dw R2 L2 U2 Rw B' Rw' F2 Lw Uw Dw2 Bw' L2 Bw' Uw' B2 Lw' Bw2 Uw B2 Rw B' F' Dw2 D2 Bw'
*2. *Uw U' D2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F Bw Fw' Lw' D2 U2 Dw' B' R F U2 Bw' Fw' D F' Dw F' Bw2 Rw' F Bw2 Dw2 B' U2 F' Uw' U' F R F' Dw2 Bw2 R' Uw Dw Fw2 Rw L2 D Fw2 F' Dw Lw Rw2 U2 Lw B Rw' Dw D' Fw' D' Dw2 U'
*3. *U2 L' F Rw' D R U' F Uw B2 D2 Bw' Rw2 B Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 Fw F' U' Uw' R' Dw D Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' B' F U2 Dw Uw Lw2 Fw Dw2 L' Uw2 D' L2 U2 R F Dw' U' Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw R2 Lw' Uw U R2 Uw' L2 Dw' U2 B
*4. *Uw' Rw B Bw Uw D2 Fw' R' F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 F' U' Dw' Uw D' Rw U2 D B2 Dw2 U' L2 Dw U2 B2 Lw' Uw' F' D2 Uw F2 L Uw' F Dw2 Rw B F U Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 Dw' D Fw B' U' Uw D B' F' U' Dw2 Fw R'
*5. *Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' D Fw B' U' Uw2 R Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 B' D2 U' Fw Rw' Lw Uw Lw' Rw' D' Fw' Bw Rw' Lw Fw2 B2 U B2 F' Fw Lw' Uw Fw B' Dw Lw L2 D Bw' Uw Bw2 Dw2 L' Rw D Lw L D2 Dw Rw' Dw2 R Dw R2 Rw2 D U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D Fw' Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw D' Rw' D F' 3Rw' 3Uw' L' B R Uw' Fw' F' Dw 3Fw' B Dw R2 Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw' F 3Uw2 3Rw U2 Bw' Dw' U' 3Rw' B' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' Dw Uw2 Rw Dw2 D' Fw' R L F2 Uw Fw2 Rw' U' D Bw' U 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' D' 3Fw B' Bw Fw' L Lw' Uw' D' Fw B' D' Lw 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw U2 D' Fw
*2. *3Fw2 3Uw2 R' 3Fw 3Rw U' Bw2 Dw' L' Lw Uw B' R2 Lw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw R2 Dw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw F2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw F D Fw Uw' R 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R' F2 Uw Bw2 3Fw' R2 B D 3Uw Bw2 L 3Fw' Lw2 R 3Fw2 Lw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw R U' 3Fw' Uw Dw B2 Dw' Uw2 U' R2 B Fw2 L' Rw F Bw' Fw L Fw2 L' Rw R B' Bw' U2
*3. *3Rw' L U Bw2 Lw' B Lw2 Uw Lw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw Lw2 D2 F' L R2 Bw' R' Fw F D L2 Dw F' R2 3Uw 3Rw' B D Rw' B F U2 D' L Bw B R L2 B' Dw L' 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Uw' Dw R Uw' Lw Rw 3Fw Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' D2 Bw2 3Fw' Fw' D2 3Uw Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' Uw' B2 Rw' Bw B' D Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' B
*4. *F' L2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw2 D2 Lw' B2 R2 Lw2 Fw Bw' 3Rw' B2 D2 U 3Uw' Uw' F2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw Bw' 3Uw 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw Dw' Bw' R2 Rw D' 3Fw F2 Bw B2 Rw Uw2 3Fw' L 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' D 3Uw2 R2 3Rw2 F2 L F2 3Uw Uw Lw' Bw2 L2 F Dw2 3Rw' F' R' F U' Bw Rw' F Bw2 B' Rw2 Bw Dw2 Bw F' L' D Lw' 3Rw' F' Uw2 3Fw2
*5. *F 3Rw2 F2 B R 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw U' R2 Rw L2 Bw L' 3Fw' F Lw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw D' Lw Dw' 3Rw D' Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 R' Fw' B 3Uw U Lw' Dw U 3Uw2 L' R2 D' Bw 3Rw2 3Uw' D' F L2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw' U2 R2 U Rw B' 3Fw2 Uw Bw' 3Rw F2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 Bw' D' F 3Rw2 L R U2 Fw B D' B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' F2 Fw Lw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Fw 3Dw' Uw 3Bw Lw Rw' Bw' 3Bw Dw2 Bw2 3Uw 3Rw2 U 3Lw2 R 3Dw2 Lw 3Dw Fw Dw2 3Dw2 F2 L' Lw2 3Fw D' Bw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw' Rw' B' 3Uw2 3Bw Dw Lw2 B Fw' Uw 3Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw 3Fw' B' 3Dw2 Fw 3Fw2 L2 Fw' U 3Fw2 Uw' 3Dw Lw 3Bw' Uw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 Dw2 Rw 3Bw2 L2 Rw2 3Bw Rw Uw2 B' L F2 U2 Lw2 3Lw' Dw' Lw2 3Dw2 Rw 3Uw2 F 3Dw' F' 3Dw2 R2 3Rw Lw Dw F U
*2. *Dw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Lw' L2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw 3Fw L2 3Uw' R 3Lw' 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Bw' Uw 3Uw 3Lw Rw' 3Uw2 D' Uw' 3Fw2 R Bw2 3Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw 3Rw' Lw' R' Uw2 3Bw2 Fw' U Fw 3Dw' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw Bw 3Rw' U2 Lw' R B2 R2 B L2 3Rw' B Rw2 U 3Lw' L 3Uw' B 3Rw R2 3Dw' Fw' Rw2 3Lw Dw 3Bw2 3Rw2 R' 3Bw R' L2 3Rw2 F2 U Lw2 3Dw' B U 3Fw' Lw' D 3Fw' L' 3Dw2 D' Dw U' 3Lw' Fw' U' 3Dw2 Fw Dw' 3Dw' Lw'
*3. *U 3Rw' L Uw B2 3Lw Rw Fw U2 Uw 3Lw 3Dw F B' 3Uw Lw U' B Fw' Bw Dw' Uw2 3Dw U2 F' R Lw2 F' 3Dw2 Bw 3Uw2 Fw2 B' Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw' B2 L2 Fw2 B2 Dw' 3Dw L2 Bw2 U F2 Uw' Dw 3Uw Lw 3Lw Dw' U' 3Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 Lw' Bw 3Rw2 B' 3Bw2 3Rw' F 3Bw' D' U2 Bw' F' 3Fw R' Dw2 U Fw U2 F2 B 3Lw Dw' 3Rw2 Lw Rw 3Uw 3Lw2 3Dw F' B U2 3Rw2 3Lw Dw' 3Lw2 Dw D2 3Lw' 3Dw' Bw R D' Uw 3Rw2
*4. *3Dw' 3Uw Dw 3Rw 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Fw' Bw' L' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw F2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Bw 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 D Dw2 U' Bw 3Bw' 3Dw2 F2 3Lw' F2 U 3Lw' F' R Dw2 L' B2 U2 L' Lw2 3Rw2 F' Lw L 3Rw Dw 3Uw 3Bw Fw' 3Dw' F D2 Dw' Bw F2 3Lw U 3Lw2 Rw Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 Dw' Fw 3Lw Uw2 F' 3Dw2 U2 B 3Bw' 3Rw 3Bw L2 Dw 3Dw2 L2 Fw' 3Fw' D' 3Fw Bw Dw' D' R' F 3Lw' F' D2 Rw 3Bw2 R2 Uw' Bw' 3Dw U 3Uw2
*5. *Lw2 Dw Fw2 D2 Bw' Lw Dw2 D 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw' R2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Bw' B' 3Fw' Fw L' Dw' U' Fw Lw Rw Bw U B' Bw' Fw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw2 L' B' 3Uw L' Rw 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 U2 Rw 3Bw U 3Fw' L' B2 3Lw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 L B2 3Uw' 3Bw2 B2 3Lw Lw2 U 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Lw2 B' 3Dw 3Lw' R 3Fw' 3Dw2 F Uw Bw Rw2 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Bw' R B Bw' 3Lw Uw2 Bw2 3Dw D2 3Bw2 L2 3Uw Dw R' B2 Bw' D2 Rw2 F2 3Lw Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F' R2 F U F R U2 R U'
*2. *R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' F' R F R2
*3. *R' U F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 D' L' B F2 L' F D2 L' B U2 Rw'
*2. *R' U F B2 U' D F' R D' B F2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' Uw'
*3. *B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D B' L B R' U' B2 R U2 R2 U' R' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' L2 F L2 B R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R F L F D' F2 L U' B2 Fw2 U' B Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 U B R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw F' R D' Fw U' L2 D' Rw D x2 y2
*2. *D2 L F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' D' R2 F R' U D2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B2 U' D2 B2 D2 Rw2 L2 F Rw2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 B' Fw R D2 Fw2 B2 Rw F2 z y
*3. *B2 D R2 U D F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B L' B' U B' R2 D2 F' L F2 Uw2 R' U2 L D R' Fw2 D R' Fw2 Uw2 F2 U R2 B L Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw B' Rw2 Fw' Rw' L' U F' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw R2 Fw U2 L F2 L' Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Fw' F U' Lw' F2 U Fw' Rw Bw2 L Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Lw Rw Fw2 Lw' D2 B2 F Rw2 Fw B' U' Dw Lw2 R B2 Dw2 Fw Dw B2 R2 Lw' B2 Lw Fw L2 Lw' U2 D F B2 R D2 Uw B' 3Fw 3Uw2
*2. *Dw' F' R' Fw2 F D2 Uw B2 D B Uw2 D Dw' F Dw Bw R2 Dw' R Fw2 Lw Fw' L2 F2 Uw' L Fw2 F' Lw Dw L' Rw D2 Dw' Bw Uw' Bw2 Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 F2 Uw U R Rw2 Lw Fw L F Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw L2 R' U2 B' R2 Uw 3Uw'
*3. *Dw B2 D Fw' L2 Rw' Lw U' R Bw2 B U D B' Uw2 D' Fw2 D2 Uw' U Rw L' U2 Dw D2 Uw F2 R2 Bw B' R' U2 D2 Bw U' R2 Uw' Fw' Bw U' Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw' Lw Fw2 R2 Bw' Uw Bw2 Dw B L R2 Fw Rw' L Fw2 Lw' D 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3Uw' Lw2 D2 L' U2 3Uw' L B Fw R2 Rw 3Uw L D Lw2 F' Lw 3Rw Uw2 F Lw' U Fw2 Rw2 L2 U Fw' F' 3Uw2 3Rw Uw2 B' Bw U2 F' Uw L U D2 3Uw Lw' R 3Uw Dw 3Rw2 Uw D2 L' 3Fw' B' Dw Uw' Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 B R2 Uw Rw D' 3Uw2 Lw B2 Fw' R' 3Uw Uw' D Fw2 Dw D2 U 3Fw R2 Lw Rw 3Fw2 x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' U' L U2 3Dw F' Lw' L' 3Rw' F Dw 3Dw' Uw' B' U 3Bw' Dw2 3Fw 3Uw2 L F' B' 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 B' Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Bw Bw' 3Rw2 F' Uw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw' B Rw D Bw' 3Dw R2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Lw' Bw' Fw2 Uw Lw' 3Rw' F2 Dw2 3Uw' Rw' F Rw' B2 U 3Uw 3Dw2 D2 3Rw2 U2 3Lw2 Lw B Dw U' B 3Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw' D' Fw' 3Lw R Lw2 D Uw 3Lw2 Dw' Fw Dw' 3Rw 3Fw Bw Fw2 3Bw' Uw2 z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U R L' U' F' R' L' D2 F' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' L U2 Fw Uw
*2. *B' U D2 L F2 R D' L' F L B' U' D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' Fw
*3. *F B2 L B' R' F L2 F2 U R U2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *R' D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 B R D2 R2 U' B D' U2 R' U' L2 Fw'
*5. *R2 D' B2 U R2 D L F' R' F' R' D' L F U2 F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *L2 B2 D R' B' D' R2 U B' F2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*7. *R' B' U' D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' D' L' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw
*8. *R2 D2 F U2 B D2 B U2 F' U' L R2 U F D' R D' L2 B U2 Rw2 Uw'
*9. *F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F L' U' B L U B' R2 B' U2 Rw
*10. *F U' L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 B2 L' U L2 F Uw2
*11. *U' L F2 R L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U' F L B L' F' D' Fw' Uw2
*12. *R' D2 R2 D2 R U2 R U2 B R' U2 F U' L2 U' R F R' U Rw'
*13. *U2 R2 B L U2 F D' L2 F D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L F' U' Rw
*14. *D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F D2 B2 D L B' D B2 F D U Rw2 Uw'
*15. *D2 R D' F2 L R2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 F R U' L2 R' D B' Rw'
*16. *L2 D B' U' R F U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 B U2 Rw Uw2
*17. *R B' D2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B D L2 B' R B2 D' R B L' Fw' Uw
*18. *D' L D2 B2 D' B L2 U' F D2 L2 F' B' L2 B' D2 L2 F' L Fw' Uw2
*19. *B' D B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L' D' R2 D2 F L' R' U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *B' L' D R' F' U2 B2 L U F D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B' Rw Uw'
*21. *L2 U L2 F' R2 B2 U B' L' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R' U F' U2 Fw Uw
*22. *U L B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F' D L2 D' R B' D' Rw2 Uw
*23. *U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D F R U B' D' F' L' U2 B U' B F' Rw2
*24. *D' B R U' F' R' F' B D' B' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' Fw Uw'
*25. *R' D2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L B' F D' L' B R B D' Fw Uw'
*26. *F U' L' D F2 U' B2 D F U' R2 B2 U D2 R2 L2 F L Uw'
*27. *U' D2 R' F' B2 D2 F U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B' U2 R' D Rw Uw2
*28. *U' R D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F L2 U2 F R' B R2 B' F U Rw2
*29. *U2 F' D2 B R2 B' F' D2 R U2 R' B D L2 F' R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *L F U F2 R' D2 B' L2 D L U R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*31. *R F' U2 F' U2 R2 L F B U' L' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*32. *F' R2 D2 F R2 F L2 U B2 F' D' L' D B' R2 F' D2 F Rw
*33. *R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D' B' D2 R F L2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 Rw Uw
*34. *B' L D' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F L2 R' U B L B F D Rw
*35. *B' D2 B L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 U' L F L' D' F' R F' Rw' Uw2
*36. *L B2 D2 U L2 B2 U R F2 L D' L2 R' B F' U2 L B2 Rw'
*37. *F2 R2 U' D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R D U L B R' Uw
*38. *D' F2 D' L D2 B2 L2 R' F2 R' F' L D' R2 U' B2 L' F
*39. *F2 D' B R2 D' L' U' D' F2 R' U2 F R2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' Fw'
*40. *F' R' D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 D B' F' U' L' F D L F' U Fw
*41. *F2 B' D' L' B' D2 B' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B Rw Uw
*42. *F R L2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 R B' D' U' R' D' U' R' B' Rw' Uw
*43. *L2 U2 R2 L' B2 U' F' R' B D' R' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U D' Rw2
*44. *L2 U L' D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B U F D2 R' D2 L' B L Fw' Uw'
*45. *U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 U B' D2 L D B2 R' B D' Rw2
*46. *D R' D2 R2 F U' L U' D' F' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R B2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *R D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 L' R' D B' U' B R2 B Rw' Uw
*48. *R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L' D2 B2 U' R2 U' B' F U' Rw Uw2
*49. *D' B R' D R' B' U L U2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B R' Fw' Uw2
*50. *L2 B2 R2 L' B2 R' F D' R D' B U2 F' B' U2 F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*51. *U F D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L' D L2 U F' U B U Rw' Uw2
*52. *D' B' U L2 B2 U2 F' R B' U L R2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D B2 Uw2
*53. *R B L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 R D2 B L' F2 L' B2 R' Fw
*54. *F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' D' F' L D2 U' F2 R U' L2 D2 Fw
*55. *D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L D U' L' R' F' U2 R' B D' Rw'
*56. *L2 B2 R' D2 F' B' U F2 R D F D2 L F2 B2 L' F2 R2 L D2 Rw2 Uw'
*57. *U' L B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U B R D2 B' F' U' L' D Rw' Uw
*58. *D2 F2 D' F L F2 U' F' D L' F' R2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F B' Rw Uw2
*59. *L U' L U' L2 F' D2 R' F' R' D2 F2 D2 R F2 R B2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*60. *L2 R U F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F' U' F2 L R B' R2 Fw Uw'
*61. *U R' F' D2 F' B2 U' L2 U F R2 U' B' D2 B2 L' Fw Uw'
*62. *D F' U2 R' F2 R2 B' U F' D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U Fw Uw2
*63. *U' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L D' F L2 F2 D2 U' L D' B U Rw
*64. *R' U' F2 L' D F B' U R2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 B' R D' Fw Uw
*65. *R' U R2 U L U' F D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 D B Uw2
*66. *L U' R' U' D' L F U R' F D' R2 U' D2 F2 D F2 B Uw'
*67. *F' U' B U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U' B' R' F U Fw Uw2
*68. *U2 L D' L2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 D B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L R' Fw' Uw2
*69. *U2 B D F R' D F2 B D2 F B2 L' F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 F2 Rw'
*70. *D L2 F' U2 D F L B' F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 F2 D U L2 F L' U F2 D' B U' B'
*2. *F D B R2 B' R L' D2 L B' L' B L2 U2 F U2 B D2
*3. *R D' B' R' U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B' L' U2 F' U L2 D'
*4. *U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B R' U' R2 U B2 D' F U R U'
*5. *L' D' R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L' F2 R F U2 L' B' D2 B U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L F L U B R B2 D2 F
*2. *D R' L F R2 L F D' B2 D' U2 B' U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2
*3. *U2 B' D2 L F' B2 U2 D L' U R2 B U2 R2 B L2 B' R
*4. *L2 F2 U B L F U2 D' B2 R' B U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 U2
*5. *D' F2 L' D F' R' U' B2 D L' R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R B' L2 F U F D R' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 R' B2
*2. *D L' U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F R' D' L B2 D' L2
*3. *U2 L' B U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' R D2 B' R2 B D2
*4. *U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 D' L' R F' R D' F2 R' D' B F
*5. *F' U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L' R B R2 U L2 F R2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 D R F2 U B U' B2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 D L R' F2 D2 B F2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B L2 U2 L' F2 D' B L' F2 D F U2 R2 F B2 R2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F R2 F U' R2 U2 R2 F
*3. *L D' F2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B L' F2 D U2 R'
*4. *F2 R' U' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D B' L' B2 F' R F2 L B' Uw2 F Rw2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 F' U' D' B' U2 L2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 D2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw Uw Fw' Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R' U'
*3. *F' L U' F U2 F U F R L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B D2
*4. *R' B' U L2 D' L B D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 L2 D2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 B' L' Uw2 F' Uw2 L F Rw2 F L D2 Uw' Fw2 B Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 U' R Fw2 D2
*5. *Bw Fw' Lw F' Lw' D' F' Rw Bw' Uw' Dw Rw' Fw D L2 Lw2 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 L R' D2 L' F' Dw D2 F2 Lw L' B2 Bw' Lw Uw U' Fw' F2 Lw2 R2 L2 B' R Bw' Lw R' Uw' R F2 Fw' B' R D Bw B' Dw' Lw F Bw2 U' B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R
*3. *F R2 L F U D' L B D' F2 U F2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F
*4. *R2 U2 R D' B2 L F U2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B' R2 B Rw2 D B L2 F' U' F2 Rw' F2 R' Uw2 F' Rw Fw Uw Fw2 L' Fw B' D2
*5. *D Bw2 Uw' L F Bw Dw Uw' Fw' Uw U2 Lw2 Fw2 F R2 B Lw Dw2 Uw' B Uw Dw F' L' Rw' B2 D' Uw2 B' Rw R' D Dw Rw' L Lw' Dw Rw Bw2 B' Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw' F' Uw' Bw Fw' D' F' U2 R' U' R2 L2
*6. *F' 3Uw' Lw R U2 Dw L 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw B2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 B Fw U2 F' Bw Dw2 Rw' Fw F' 3Uw2 U' Fw' Rw R2 F' L F2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 Lw2 D' B' 3Fw' Rw D F' Lw Uw' D' 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw' D' R 3Fw Uw2 Fw D2 Bw2 D2 R Dw2 Lw' D' 3Uw Rw Uw2 U' D2 L 3Uw Uw2 R2 3Rw' L2 Bw L' Fw' L2 U Lw2 Rw2 D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F U R' U2 R U R' U
*3. *U' R' B' R2 D2 R L2 U2 D' R B' R2 F U2 B D2 L2 D2 L
*4. *F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 B' U2 L' R2 D Fw2 L Fw2 Rw2 D R' Fw2 R D Rw2 L' D2 L Fw D U2 R2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw' L2 D2 R'
*5. *F' Bw Fw D L2 R' Fw Bw' D' R Rw' Lw B' L' Lw D' F' Fw' Bw' Uw' D2 L2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 R L' D Rw2 U' D' B' D' F U2 Bw2 F2 Uw Dw2 B Bw Rw Bw' F2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 Dw' Uw B Fw U2 Rw2 Fw' L F' L Dw2 F2 Fw'
*6. *R' Dw 3Rw' L2 Rw2 R2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw L U D' 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw R2 Bw' F' Uw2 L 3Uw2 Rw Bw Fw F2 3Rw' R L F B' Bw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Uw' U L Rw' 3Fw' F Rw Lw' F2 D2 Uw2 3Rw' L' F' 3Uw Rw' Fw2 Lw F' 3Uw2 3Fw U' B2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw D2 L2 Dw2 Fw2 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' Lw' R2 U' Dw D' 3Rw2 R B2
*7. *3Uw B 3Lw' Lw R2 D 3Uw 3Dw Fw B2 3Rw' R' Uw2 D' 3Dw Rw' 3Bw' Bw' B 3Dw' R 3Bw2 3Lw Dw' Lw Fw2 3Lw2 Dw' Fw2 3Bw' U 3Rw2 B2 Bw2 3Lw B Uw' 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw 3Lw' 3Uw 3Dw' F' Lw2 3Fw' D' L2 3Fw Bw2 D Rw2 3Rw2 3Lw Bw2 3Rw' D2 3Fw2 F2 R' 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw 3Lw2 3Bw L2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 R2 B' Uw L 3Uw2 3Bw Uw' L' 3Dw2 B 3Lw2 Rw2 D L Lw2 F Bw' B2 Lw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Bw Lw2 R' 3Lw2 Dw2 L

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL1+ U2- R2+ D1- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D2- L4- ALL2- DR DL UL
*2. *UR3+ DR2+ DL1- UL0+ U4- R2- D3+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R2+ D3+ L4- ALL4+ UR DR UL
*3. *UR1- DR5+ DL2+ UL0+ U3- R5- D6+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R4- D4- L0+ ALL1+
*4. *UR1+ DR4+ DL4- UL4- U3+ R4+ D4- L2- ALL3+ y2 U4+ R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL0+ DL
*5. *UR4+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4+ U5+ R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U5- R2+ D4+ L3+ ALL3+ UR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U L' U' R L' R L R U' B u
*2. *B' R' U' L U' R L' U' B L' U r' b
*3. *B U' B' R' L B U' R' L R' B u l r b
*4. *B' L' B' U' B' R U' L' U' B' L u l'
*5. *R U B' U B R U B' L U' L u' l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-5) / (4,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(0,5) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-3) / (6,-2) / (4,-4) / (6,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,-1)
*4. *(3,5) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (3,0)
*5. *(0,5) / (6,-3) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R L R' B U' B U L U'
*2. *B L B U' L B L' B U' L' U
*3. *R U' L U R' L' B U' L' U' L'
*4. *U R L R B R L R' U' R L'
*5. *B U R' U' B R' U B L U L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BL2 flip U2 F2' U2 L2 BR2 R' F' BL' flip U2 F2 BL2 U2 F2 R L2' BR2 R F2 U' R2' F2' U R' F2' U' F2' U2' R
*2. *L2 BR2 R BL2 BR U' flip U BL2' L' F R2 BL2' BR' BL' R F2 U2 R2' U' F U2 R2' U R2 F2' R2'
*3. *R flip F R2 U2 BL L2 U2 L2 flip U2 F' L' BL2 U' F' L2' BR2 R2' U2 R2' U2 F2 U R' U2 F' U' R2 F2'
*4. *U2' BR U2' F L' U' L2 U2' flip U R2' F2 U2 BR2 U2 F' L2' BL2' U F2' U R2 U' F2' U2' F' R2 F U2' F2 R2'
*5. *flip L2 BR2 BL' U2' BR2 flip BR2' BL BR2' BL2 BR2 U' L2' U2 R2' F R' F2' U2 R' U' F2' U2 R2' F U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U' R2 F R' U' R U2 R' U'
*3. *U2 D' L' B2 U' L' B' D2 R U L D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F2
*4. *L2 R' D' B R U2 F' D' R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R' F' L Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 B' Uw R' Uw' U B2 Uw' B Fw Uw B U Fw
*5. *Fw2 Rw' B2 R2 Uw Rw2 B' Uw2 B Fw' F' R' L2 Uw' Lw' Rw R Uw D' U Rw2 F' Rw Uw' Rw' Bw' R' Lw2 Uw' R2 Fw' B' Bw Uw' R' D2 L Uw' Bw U F Uw2 Dw2 F Rw' B R2 Uw Bw2 B2 Uw2 D2 L' Fw' L U R' Uw Bw' Rw2
*OH. *U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D B D' B2 L U R2 D' L' D
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U5- R1+ D3- L2- ALL4+ y2 U3- R4- D3- L5+ ALL3+ DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' L R' L' B L' B L' R' L B' u' l r b
*Square-1. *(3,-1) / (4,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (1,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-1)
*Skewb. *R U R L' R U B R' B L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B l L' r R F' f l' r' L' F' L R' B' L B' R B'
*2. *B R' b' l' L' r' b l' B R' F R' B F R' B' F' L
*3. *R b' l' f' F' r b' f r' F' L' B F L R' B F' L
*4. *L' B F' l f r b f' r f R' F L' R B' F' R F
*5. *B L B' L R b' l' f' r' B R B F' R F R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U L' B' Uw L' Bw' R Lw U' B' Uw Lw' Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw b
*2. *Uw Lw' Uw' U' L' Bw' R' B Rw' U Bw' U Rw' Lw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw Lw' Bw u' l' r' b'
*3. *Rw' Uw R Lw' Rw' U L' R Uw B' Rw' Bw Lw' Uw' Rw Bw' Uw' r b
*4. *Lw' R' Uw Lw' L' R Bw' Lw B' Bw Rw Bw Rw Lw' Rw Bw' u l b'
*5. *Uw Lw R Uw Lw U' B' Uw L' Rw' L' B Lw' Rw' Lw Bw Lw Rw Bw' Uw' u l' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U3 R2 D R D L D R U L U L D2 R2 U3 L2 D2 L D R U R2 U L3 D R3 U L3 D R2 U L2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D L2 U L D R2 U L U R2 D L U R D2 L2 U R D2 L2 U R U2 R D3 L U2 L U R2 D2 R D L U R U L2 D L U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R2 U2 R D2 L D R U L2 U2 R2 D L D2 L U3 R D2 L U L U R2 D2 R U L3 D R2 U L D2 L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R U L2 D R D L D R3 U L2 D R U2 R D2 L U3 R D L2 U L D3 R U R2 U L3 D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 U3 R D R D L3 U2 R D R2 D L D L U2 L D R U R D2 L U L U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B R' D2 R' U2 D2 B' D' U2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 R L2 U B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F' U2 F R2 F D2 F L2 R' B' L D F' U' L D' B2 D' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 F' R' U' D R2 F2 U' R' F' D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D R2 L F' R2 B' D B2 R' L' B' R D2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' F2 D' R F' D L' F2 R D F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U D2 R F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D R' D' U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L B F2 D2 R B L' R2 B'
*2. *R2 U2 B L2 D F2 B L2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 R' D' L2 F2
*3. *U D' B2 L' F' D2 R2 D B2 R D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F'
*4. *U' F L F' B R' L2 B' L U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 L' U'
*5. *F' U D2 L2 F' D' B L F' R2 D U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UF LB UB RF UF UL UB RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UL RB UR UB RF RB LF UF UR UL UB UL RF UF RF UR DL LB LF DF LF DR RF UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+2 UR UB LB-2 DF RF+
*2. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UL LB UL LB UL UB RF UF RF UF UR UF UL UF RF RB UR LF UL UF UL UB UR RF UF UL RB LF DB RB DB DR RB UB DF RF DL DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF UR DB+ DL+2 LF UF UR+2 DB+2 UB+ UR UB UR+ UB+2 RB UB RB+2 UR+ UF+2 DL+
*3. * UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR LB UL LB UL UB UR LB UB RF UR UF UL UB UL UF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UB UR RF DL LB DL LB DR DF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 UR+ UF UR UF+ UR+2 DF+2 DL DF+
*4. * UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB LB UB UL UB LB RF UF RF LF UL UB UR UB RF UF RB LF UL UB LB RB DL LB UB UR LF DR RF RB DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DL+2 DB RB-2 UB+2 DL+ DR RB- DF+2 RF+ DL+2
*5. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UL UF LB UB UR UF UL UB UR RF UF LF UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UF RB UB RB LF DB DL LB UB DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL LF+2 UL DF LF+ DR RB+2 DB RB+ UB+ DL+ LB+2 UB- UF DL- DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R' F' R U L' U' L F U' R U L F L U L U R U' L F' R' L F' R' U L R L D BR F' U L U'
*2. *U' R' F' R U L R' F' R U' L B BL' B' BL L B' U B F' R F' U' R' L' R F' U L' F R' BR' R' D' L F BR'
*3. *F' R F D BR' D' R F D R BR' R' D' R F' R' F' U F L R' U F L' R' U L' R' U D' F BR' R' D' BR' F
*4. *U' L U' B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' L U' L' F U R U' R' F' L' F' L U' R' F U' L' R U F' L' R' U' B R F' BR' B BR U
*5. *F' R F' L' U' R' U R L R' F' R BR' D' F' D F BR R' U F' U R L' R' F' R' F' L' F' U' BL U BL B' L B' L'


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

im gonna get top 2 in kilominx


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 14, 2022)

Can someone explain to me what speed fmc is?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Can someone explain to me what speed fmc is?


It's just FMC without 1 hour limit, instead counting two things:
How short your solution is;
How long did it take you to find your solution.

I don't know how it is exactly calculated though.
Edit:
The score is calculated by how many moves the solution is (HTM), plus the amount of minutes it took you to find it. 
So a 45 move solution found in 2:04 minutes would be 45+2.04, which is 47.04


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2022)

Results for week 24: Congratulations to Theo Goluboff, RP_Cubed, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(178)
1.  1.38 BrianJ
2.  1.41 Charles Jerome
3.  1.58 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.71 asacuber
5.  1.77 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.96 ExultantCarn
7.  2.09 OriginalUsername
8.  2.10 ElyasCubing
9.  2.14 Luke Garrett
10.  2.26 Bashy
11.  2.27 darrensaito
12.  2.31 TheDubDubJr
13.  2.36 Haribo
14.  2.47 Imsoosm
15.  2.50 Theo Goluboff
16.  2.56 alyzsnyzs
17.  2.62 Mantas U
18.  2.66 SunnyCubing
18.  2.66 Carter-Thomas
20.  2.74 Imran Rahman
21.  2.75 Kymlikespotatoes12105
21.  2.75 cuberkid10
23.  2.77 Ash Black
24.  2.79 V Achyuthan
25.  2.89 TheCubingAddict980
26.  2.96 Benjamin Warry
27.  2.97 the super cuber
28.  2.99 SpeedCubing RDJ
29.  3.04 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  3.05 hah27
31.  3.08 Cuber2s
32.  3.11 EvanWright1
33.  3.14 Redicubeman
34.  3.16 Shaun Mack
35.  3.19 RP_Cubed
36.  3.20 BlueJacket
37.  3.22 Nuuk cuber
38.  3.24 Cale S
39.  3.28 Christopher Fandrich
39.  3.28 tsutt099
41.  3.36 Hayden Ng
42.  3.40 Dylan Swarts
43.  3.41 Tues
43.  3.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  3.42 Heewon Seo
46.  3.45 parkertrager
47.  3.46 Cubey_Tube
48.  3.48 VectorCubes
49.  3.51 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  3.51 nigelthecuber
51.  3.53 BradenTheMagician
52.  3.55 Color Cuber
53.  3.56 Shadowjockey
53.  3.56 tc kruber
55.  3.57 bennettstouder
56.  3.79 Loffy8
57.  3.81 Oliver Pällo
58.  3.82 ichcubegerne
58.  3.82 mihnea3000
60.  3.83 Fred Lang
61.  3.88 DGCubes
61.  3.88 vishwasankarcubing
63.  3.92 AidenCubes
64.  4.01 Alison Meador
64.  4.01 midnightcuberx
66.  4.03 eyeballboi
67.  4.11 weatherman223
67.  4.11 KrokosB
69.  4.14 Liam Wadek
70.  4.19 wearephamily1719
71.  4.20 hydynn
72.  4.26 lilwoaji
73.  4.29 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
74.  4.32 tJardigradHe
74.  4.32 yijunleow
74.  4.32 Koen van Aller
74.  4.32 DUDECUBER
78.  4.34 abunickabhi
79.  4.38 quing
79.  4.38 lumes2121
81.  4.39 agradess2
81.  4.39 Parke187
83.  4.41 Тібо【鑫小龙】
84.  4.42 Peter Preston
85.  4.51 Jammy
86.  4.55 Cuz Red
87.  4.57 beabernardes
88.  4.59 Aadil ali
89.  4.61 Homeschool Cubing
90.  4.62 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  4.72 sqAree
92.  4.73 Cooki348
93.  4.81 stanley chapel
94.  4.86 Clock_Enthusiast
95.  4.93 ARSCubing
96.  4.95 PCCuber
97.  4.96 Poketube6681
98.  4.98 SpeedCubeReview
99.  4.99 Luke Solves Cubes
100.  5.02 Victor Tang
101.  5.06 Isaiah The Scott
102.  5.10 rdurette10
102.  5.10 MattP98
104.  5.12 TheReasonableCuber
105.  5.13 Maxematician
105.  5.13 KellanTheCubingCoder
107.  5.16 tommyo11
108.  5.20 CUBING08
109.  5.23 WHACKITROX
110.  5.24 [email protected]
111.  5.25 Timona
112.  5.31 NewoMinx
113.  5.36 Physfaxe
114.  5.38 João Vinicius
115.  5.65 Mister.EliotB
116.  5.68 KamTheCuber
117.  5.71 ErezE
118.  5.78 stubblycuber
119.  5.79 JohnSax
119.  5.79 Jakub26
121.  5.84 Cuber15
122.  5.87 Mike Hughey
123.  5.89 filmip
123.  5.89 MaxwellCobb
125.  5.90 Haya_Mirror
126.  5.94 Li Xiang
127.  6.04 DynaXT
128.  6.17 Hyperion
129.  6.18 LittleLumos
130.  6.29 CaptainCuber
131.  6.46 epic cuber
132.  6.53 RyanSoh
133.  6.60 Jules Graham
133.  6.60 cubing_addict
135.  6.68 The Cubing Fanatic
135.  6.68 kumato
137.  6.72 theos
138.  6.84 Poorcuber09
138.  6.84 Arnavol
140.  6.92 Ethanawoll
141.  7.02 Travelingyoyokid
142.  7.31 Tom466
143.  7.44 pb_cuber
144.  7.49 arhaankhan
145.  7.63 Caden Fisher
146.  7.64 Lukz
147.  8.19 Sir
148.  8.24 LilTrooper
149.  8.30 kflynn
150.  8.38 smitty cubes
151.  8.58 NONOGamer12
152.  8.62 Sellerie11
153.  8.63 Twisted Cubing
154.  8.88 One Wheel
155.  9.22 tungsten
156.  9.38 Jrg
157.  9.39 sporteisvogel
158.  9.50 Rubika-37-021204
159.  9.68 EmmaTheCapicorn
160.  9.86 BalsaCuber
161.  10.22 Mrdoobery
162.  10.25 SpeedCubeLegend17
163.  10.28 Tekooo
164.  11.11 Aluminum
165.  12.85 Qzinator
166.  14.16 Jacck
167.  15.12 NoSekt
168.  15.66 Algfish
169.  16.68 Ryotaro Iwasaki
170.  20.03 Panagiotis Christopoulos
171.  20.64 Multicubing
172.  21.24 panicChris
173.  21.65 Xander_cubero
174.  24.31 Vikrant Shankar
175.  28.21 hankthetank
176.  55.17 Sheldon Vi
177.  DNF any name you wish
177.  DNF genjirules5$


*3x3x3*(240)
1.  5.66 Luke Garrett
2.  6.92 Theo Goluboff
3.  6.93 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.34 idkwhattomakethis
5.  7.37 Shaun Mack
6.  7.57 MichaelNielsen
7.  7.62 Adweehun
8.  7.70 Mantas U
8.  7.70 lilwoaji
10.  7.73 Legomanz
11.  7.80 ExultantCarn
12.  7.84 Carter-Thomas
13.  7.86 AidanNoogie
14.  7.89 OriginalUsername
15.  7.92 tc kruber
16.  7.99 parkertrager
17.  8.03 RP_Cubed
18.  8.08 alyzsnyzs
19.  8.12 PeterH2N
20.  8.23 FishyIshy
21.  8.31 Haribo
22.  8.32 Heewon Seo
23.  8.33 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  8.37 Charles Jerome
25.  8.47 Ash Black
26.  8.59 tsutt099
27.  8.62 thecubingwizard
28.  8.65 Kymlikespotatoes12105
29.  8.73 Adam Chodyniecki
30.  8.78 tJardigradHe
31.  8.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  8.93 EvanWright1
33.  8.95 Dream Cubing
34.  8.99 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
35.  9.12 Cale S
35.  9.12 DGCubes
35.  9.12 eyeballboi
38.  9.21 cuberkid10
39.  9.30 Redicubeman
40.  9.31 NewoMinx
40.  9.31 KrokosB
42.  9.40 V Achyuthan
43.  9.41 Boris McCoy
44.  9.44 vishwasankarcubing
45.  9.55 Christopher Fandrich
45.  9.55 yijunleow
47.  9.57 Cuber2s
48.  9.64 Hayden Ng
49.  9.75 JChambers13
50.  9.77 Valken
51.  9.86 Benjamin Warry
52.  9.87 BradenTheMagician
53.  9.90 Tues
54.  9.91 Shadowjockey
55.  9.96 agradess2
56.  10.03 darrensaito
57.  10.05 Oliver Pällo
58.  10.06 Jammy
59.  10.08 mihnea3000
60.  10.10 BlueJacket
61.  10.13 Bashy
62.  10.18 the super cuber
62.  10.18 hah27
64.  10.28 VJW
65.  10.35 2017LAMB06
66.  10.37 TheReasonableCuber
67.  10.39 Victor Tang
68.  10.40 qaz
69.  10.43 20luky3
70.  10.46 Jscuber
70.  10.46 tommyo11
72.  10.47 Parke187
73.  10.50 Imsoosm
73.  10.50 egor1abs
75.  10.54 wearephamily1719
76.  10.67 Nuuk cuber
77.  10.72 FaLoL
78.  10.75 KamTheCuber
79.  10.79 Alison Meador
80.  10.96 ichcubegerne
81.  10.98 weatherman223
82.  11.04 VectorCubes
83.  11.07 Anthony Tindal
84.  11.08 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
85.  11.09 Liam Wadek
86.  11.10 riovqn
86.  11.10 leolrg
86.  11.10 TheCubingAddict980
89.  11.11 The Cubing Fanatic
90.  11.12 TheDubDubJr
91.  11.15 lumes2121
92.  11.18 midnightcuberx
93.  11.19 stubblycuber
94.  11.20 sigalig
95.  11.22 Cooki348
96.  11.24 quing
97.  11.33 abunickabhi
98.  11.38 Fred Lang
99.  11.65 Koen van Aller
100.  11.77 Imran Rahman
101.  11.81 João Vinicius
102.  12.11 Color Cuber
103.  12.16 rubiksman0
104.  12.21 sqAree
105.  12.24 Cuz Red
106.  12.41 Maxematician
107.  12.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
108.  12.45 Cuber15
109.  12.47 Loffy8
110.  12.64 MattP98
111.  12.69 Dylan Swarts
111.  12.69 CubingCraft2
113.  12.72 Aadil ali
114.  12.78 Тібо【鑫小龙】
115.  12.80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
116.  12.85 pizzacrust
117.  13.07 d2polld
118.  13.10 bennettstouder
119.  13.20 ARSCubing
120.  13.22 ican97
121.  13.26 Winfaza
122.  13.33 JohnSax
123.  13.36 Peter Preston
123.  13.36 beabernardes
125.  13.43 Cubey_Tube
126.  13.44 Luke Solves Cubes
127.  13.48 any name you wish
128.  13.64 PCCuber
129.  13.72 breadears
130.  13.78 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  13.80 elimescube
131.  13.80 xyzzy
133.  13.82 [email protected]
134.  13.87 dylpickle123780
135.  14.08 pjk
136.  14.18 SpeedCubing RDJ
137.  14.24 dhafin
138.  14.32 KellanTheCubingCoder
139.  14.93 Jules Graham
140.  14.94 DUDECUBER
141.  15.17 rdurette10
142.  15.31 50ph14
142.  15.31 qatumciuzacqul
144.  15.68 RyanSoh
145.  15.69 AidenCubes
146.  15.77 Richard
147.  15.92 CaptainCuber
148.  16.04 Jakub26
149.  16.07 Physfaxe
150.  16.08 Isaiah The Scott
151.  16.39 kumato
152.  16.44 DetDuVil
153.  16.56 hydynn
154.  16.62 SpeedCubeReview
155.  16.70 nigelthecuber
155.  16.70 LittleLumos
157.  16.79 Gregsimo84
158.  17.32 Haya_Mirror
159.  17.38 Li Xiang
160.  17.39 SunnyCubing
161.  17.46 DynaXT
162.  17.49 Petri Krzywacki
163.  17.50 Homeschool Cubing
164.  17.62 stanley chapel
165.  17.86 M.Sikandar
166.  17.91 pb_cuber
167.  18.34 Hyperion
167.  18.34 Poketube6681
169.  18.89 CT-6666
170.  19.54 epic cuber
171.  19.61 Poorcuber09
172.  19.62 ErezE
173.  20.08 jakesamarel
174.  20.40 qunbacca
175.  20.50 Caden Fisher
176.  20.55 Clock_Enthusiast
176.  20.55 Jlit
178.  20.81 Sellerie11
179.  20.83 MaxwellCobb
180.  20.96 sporteisvogel
181.  20.98 cubing_addict
182.  21.02 WHACKITROX
183.  21.15 Mister.EliotB
184.  21.31 CUBING08
185.  21.41 asbjorn
186.  21.76 theos
186.  21.76 Ethanawoll
188.  21.97 filmip
189.  22.47 alexed
190.  22.69 Ccubes
191.  22.70 One Wheel
192.  22.71 Jrg
193.  23.04 NoSekt
194.  23.05 AquaStormCuber
195.  23.24 myoder
196.  23.56 Tom466
197.  24.39 Mike Hughey
198.  24.44 BalsaCuber
198.  24.44 Arnavol
200.  25.12 Tekooo
201.  25.23 Abucuberksa
202.  26.30 Lukz
203.  26.50 Multicubing
204.  26.83 Rubika-37-021204
205.  27.00 Arcanist
206.  27.09 Nash171
207.  27.24 tungsten
208.  27.67 SpeedCubeLegend17
209.  28.47 kflynn
210.  28.49 linus.sch
211.  28.64 Twisted Cubing
212.  28.84 fani
213.  29.04 NONOGamer12
214.  30.65 smitty cubes
215.  32.02 Jacck
216.  32.32 thomas.sch
217.  34.08 Aluminum
218.  34.24 ronjaaa
219.  34.48 jsolver
220.  35.19 LilTrooper
221.  35.51 anisgh
222.  39.65 Lutz_P
223.  39.67 MatsBergsten
224.  40.27 Exmestify
225.  40.54 Ryotaro Iwasaki
226.  41.30 HelgeBerlin
227.  41.47 panicChris
228.  42.77 Vikrant Shankar
229.  48.34 Xander_cubero
230.  51.92 EmmaTheCapicorn
231.  52.83 Algfish
232.  1:00.88 Irotholoro
233.  1:02.93 Panagiotis Christopoulos
234.  1:03.92 Sheldon Vi
235.  1:05.55 oneshot
236.  1:05.74 Mrdoobery
237.  1:18.79 Thewan
238.  DNF Aalbino
238.  DNF Icecube77
238.  DNF ProyectoSigma


*4x4x4*(139)
1.  27.21 BrianJ
2.  28.86 Mantas U
3.  29.14 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  30.25 Heewon Seo
4.  30.25 Luke Garrett
6.  30.28 Theo Goluboff
7.  30.74 OriginalUsername
8.  30.79 Carter-Thomas
9.  30.96 Haribo
10.  31.60 tJardigradHe
11.  32.07 FaLoL
12.  32.68 RP_Cubed
13.  33.05 Kymlikespotatoes12105
14.  33.19 PeterH2N
15.  33.32 parkertrager
16.  33.43 Dream Cubing
17.  33.63 NewoMinx
18.  34.44 fun at the joy
19.  35.63 Shaun Mack
20.  35.92 BradenTheMagician
21.  36.28 Hayden Ng
22.  36.46 TheDubDubJr
23.  36.80 ichcubegerne
24.  36.90 Ash Black
25.  37.42 Valken
26.  38.32 agradess2
27.  38.33 MichaelNielsen
28.  39.22 alyzsnyzs
29.  39.51 Boris McCoy
30.  39.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  39.66 yijunleow
32.  39.74 the super cuber
33.  39.91 Shadowjockey
34.  40.15 Tues
35.  40.51 tommyo11
36.  41.22 tc kruber
37.  41.33 tsutt099
38.  42.09 qaz
39.  42.13 lilwoaji
40.  42.25 João Vinicius
41.  42.27 DGCubes
42.  42.46 bennettstouder
43.  42.48 Victor Tang
44.  42.53 BlueJacket
45.  44.01 TheReasonableCuber
46.  44.12 sigalig
47.  44.78 wearephamily1719
48.  45.24 Liam Wadek
49.  45.31 quing
50.  45.38 Fred Lang
51.  45.50 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  45.58 rubiksman0
53.  46.55 Dylan Swarts
54.  46.98 abunickabhi
55.  47.08 The Cubing Fanatic
56.  47.66 beabernardes
57.  47.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
58.  48.21 Redicubeman
59.  48.22 MattP98
60.  48.73 weatherman223
61.  48.97 Color Cuber
62.  49.91 pizzacrust
63.  50.13 V Achyuthan
64.  50.20 Winfaza
65.  50.64 ExultantCarn
66.  50.71 Parke187
67.  50.88 Koen van Aller
68.  51.19 xyzzy
69.  51.52 sqAree
70.  51.73 Jules Graham
71.  51.76 Nuuk cuber
72.  51.95 Cubey_Tube
73.  52.04 Peter Preston
74.  53.22 PCCuber
75.  53.41 SpeedCubeReview
76.  54.48 TheCubingAddict980
77.  54.54 dylpickle123780
78.  55.00 lumes2121
79.  55.50 kumato
80.  55.74 breadears
81.  56.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  56.04 elimescube
83.  56.58 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  56.98 any name you wish
85.  57.09 DynaXT
86.  58.33 rdurette10
87.  59.06 Maxematician
88.  59.25 qatumciuzacqul
89.  59.95 Xander_cubero
90.  1:00.58 Jakub26
91.  1:01.40 Richard
92.  1:03.80 Тібо【鑫小龙】
93.  1:04.15 Poorcuber09
94.  1:05.47 stanley chapel
95.  1:05.77 CT-6666
96.  1:10.77 Imsoosm
97.  1:11.54 MaxwellCobb
98.  1:12.88 One Wheel
99.  1:13.11 filmip
100.  1:13.95 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  1:15.34 stubblycuber
102.  1:15.61 White KB
103.  1:16.04 Li Xiang
104.  1:16.13 KellanTheCubingCoder
105.  1:16.69 JohnSax
106.  1:17.05 Isaiah The Scott
107.  1:17.54 Petri Krzywacki
108.  1:17.57 ARSCubing
109.  1:22.61 pb_cuber
110.  1:22.88 Poketube6681
111.  1:23.64 epic cuber
112.  1:23.80 Jrg
113.  1:25.00 Mike Hughey
114.  1:25.29 Sellerie11
115.  1:25.92 AidenCubes
116.  1:26.34 [email protected]
117.  1:29.10 nigelthecuber
118.  1:29.25 Clock_Enthusiast
119.  1:29.52 sporteisvogel
120.  1:31.79 ErezE
121.  1:37.33 Rubika-37-021204
122.  1:38.54 cubing_addict
123.  1:38.82 Mister.EliotB
124.  1:40.67 Tom466
125.  1:47.68 Tekooo
126.  1:47.78 Jacck
127.  1:49.74 kflynn
128.  1:50.52 Kaycubes
129.  1:56.19 NoSekt
130.  2:02.43 Arnavol
131.  2:13.47 NONOGamer12
132.  2:20.97 Multicubing
133.  2:49.12 Aluminum
134.  4:38.87 panicChris
135.  6:02.56 Algfish
136.  DNF Jammy
136.  DNF linus.sch
136.  DNF theos
136.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(87)
1.  49.73 tJardigradHe
2.  55.18 Theo Goluboff
3.  56.99 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  58.29 Dream Cubing
5.  58.36 ichcubegerne
6.  59.95 Carter-Thomas
7.  59.96 Heewon Seo
8.  59.97 RP_Cubed
9.  1:02.02 Hayden Ng
10.  1:02.96 Luke Garrett
11.  1:03.10 fun at the joy
12.  1:04.17 Shadowjockey
13.  1:04.36 NewoMinx
14.  1:05.10 Ash Black
15.  1:05.27 agradess2
16.  1:05.58 FaLoL
17.  1:06.36 Jscuber
18.  1:10.33 MichaelNielsen
19.  1:12.93 Haribo
20.  1:15.46 Tues
21.  1:16.43 Victor Tang
22.  1:16.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:16.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:17.20 João Vinicius
25.  1:18.03 tsutt099
26.  1:21.56 sigalig
27.  1:22.41 tommyo11
28.  1:22.52 quing
29.  1:23.45 hah27
30.  1:24.02 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:24.41 abunickabhi
32.  1:26.81 Liam Wadek
33.  1:27.44 BlueJacket
34.  1:29.30 BradenTheMagician
35.  1:29.50 beabernardes
36.  1:32.22 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:35.51 Alison Meador
38.  1:36.20 CaptainCuber
39.  1:36.41 Timona
40.  1:38.14 Parke187
41.  1:38.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:38.92 MattP98
43.  1:39.39 elimescube
44.  1:39.74 Redicubeman
45.  1:40.41 Richard
46.  1:42.06 pizzacrust
47.  1:42.75 breadears
48.  1:43.21 Peter Preston
49.  1:45.46 Koen van Aller
50.  1:46.46 LittleLumos
51.  1:49.65 lumes2121
52.  1:49.78 bennettstouder
53.  1:51.63 rdurette10
54.  1:54.30 Cubey_Tube
55.  1:56.08 weatherman223
56.  1:58.38 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  1:59.83 kumato
58.  2:03.13 Winfaza
59.  2:04.58 Maxematician
60.  2:07.06 Poorcuber09
61.  2:07.40 One Wheel
62.  2:08.95 DynaXT
63.  2:10.38 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  2:20.32 filmip
65.  2:20.44 Jrg
66.  2:27.83 White KB
67.  2:28.97 theos
68.  2:34.17 Rubika-37-021204
69.  2:36.52 Jakub26
70.  2:36.93 Isaiah The Scott
71.  2:39.38 Luke Solves Cubes
72.  2:45.10 sporteisvogel
73.  2:50.70 Petri Krzywacki
74.  2:51.96 Jacck
75.  2:59.60 Tom466
76.  3:06.77 Tekooo
77.  3:12.22 Mister.EliotB
78.  3:19.63 CT-6666
79.  3:22.78 pb_cuber
80.  4:16.24 MatsBergsten
81.  4:39.60 NONOGamer12
82.  5:30.48 Multicubing
83.  17:05.62 Algfish
84.  DNF Cooki348
84.  DNF Cuz Red
84.  DNF Jules Graham
84.  DNF kflynn


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:44.90 ichcubegerne
2.  1:48.90 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:52.03 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1:55.16 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:58.86 Shadowjockey
6.  1:59.64 Hayden Ng
7.  2:00.26 Ash Black
8.  2:03.75 fun at the joy
9.  2:07.03 FaLoL
10.  2:10.02 RP_Cubed
11.  2:12.60 agradess2
12.  2:17.49 sigalig
13.  2:25.78 João Vinicius
14.  2:26.76 xyzzy
15.  2:27.63 Liam Wadek
16.  2:36.21 DGCubes
17.  2:39.12 Tues
18.  2:40.00 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:43.62 TheReasonableCuber
20.  2:52.33 Dylan Swarts
21.  2:55.42 tommyo11
22.  2:56.19 abunickabhi
23.  3:08.52 MattP98
24.  3:17.55 pizzacrust
25.  3:28.88 LittleLumos
26.  3:38.47 Koen van Aller
27.  3:51.81 One Wheel
28.  3:53.47 lumes2121
29.  4:11.25 Jrg
30.  4:16.87 theos
31.  4:16.94 Isaiah The Scott
32.  4:17.48 Poorcuber09
33.  4:44.73 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:53.19 Jacck
35.  4:54.71 sporteisvogel
36.  DNF Thewan
36.  DNF quing
36.  DNF DynaXT


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:46.45 Theo Goluboff
2.  2:47.02 ichcubegerne
3.  2:52.40 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:57.55 NewoMinx
5.  3:11.93 Hayden Ng
6.  3:12.82 RP_Cubed
7.  3:16.78 agradess2
8.  3:17.90 Liam Wadek
9.  3:54.71 Nuuk cuber
10.  3:56.07 João Vinicius
11.  4:06.91 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
12.  4:14.45 Dylan Swarts
13.  4:31.47 TheReasonableCuber
14.  4:32.80 abunickabhi
15.  5:38.42 One Wheel
16.  5:39.93 lumes2121
17.  5:46.99 LittleLumos
18.  5:54.63 Koen van Aller
19.  6:04.89 Jrg
20.  6:58.03 theos
21.  7:17.75 Rubika-37-021204
22.  7:27.83 Jacck
23.  7:57.32 sporteisvogel
24.  DNF filmip
24.  DNF White KB


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  5.34 MichaelNielsen
2.  5.44 BrianJ
3.  5.57 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.17 OriginalUsername
5.  7.72 ExultantCarn
6.  7.87 Haribo
7.  8.15 RP_Cubed
8.  8.32 TheDubDubJr
9.  8.62 Shaun Mack
10.  8.93 ElyasCubing
11.  9.32 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.53 ichcubegerne
13.  9.67 Imsoosm
14.  9.73 darrensaito
15.  10.44 SunnyCubing
16.  10.94 the super cuber
17.  11.27 agradess2
18.  14.03 Li Xiang
19.  14.36 Redicubeman
20.  14.81 abunickabhi
21.  14.96 Victor Tang
22.  15.30 tsutt099
23.  15.93 Ash Black
24.  15.99 hah27
25.  18.62 Tues
26.  19.75 hydynn
27.  23.05 filmip
28.  23.12 Xander_cubero
29.  25.03 Jakub26
30.  28.11 Mike Hughey
31.  28.63 MatsBergsten
32.  32.03 Nuuk cuber
33.  32.93 theos
34.  34.00 LittleLumos
35.  35.25 sqAree
36.  35.32 BlueJacket
37.  38.03 WHACKITROX
38.  46.53 Koen van Aller
39.  47.38 João Vinicius
40.  47.41 Jacck
41.  48.06 Hyperion
42.  50.71 stanley chapel
43.  58.63 Cubey_Tube
44.  59.68 Sellerie11
45.  1:05.33 sporteisvogel
46.  1:06.30 nigelthecuber
47.  1:56.21 Tekooo
48.  1:59.38 KamTheCuber
49.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
49.  DNF Color Cuber
49.  DNF MattP98
49.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  15.51 SunnyCubing
2.  20.55 sigalig
3.  23.08 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  23.17 hah27
5.  25.68 ican97
6.  26.23 RP_Cubed
7.  27.15 ProyectoSigma
8.  27.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  29.96 2019ECKE02
10.  30.08 sqAree
11.  31.44 Victor Tang
12.  31.54 abunickabhi
13.  34.02 the super cuber
14.  36.85 Jakub26
15.  43.98 Theo Goluboff
16.  56.63 MattP98
17.  57.28 qunbacca
18.  1:01.65 alyzsnyzs
19.  1:02.74 riovqn
20.  1:09.63 Thewan
21.  1:13.05 qatumciuzacqul
22.  1:20.57 LittleLumos
23.  1:21.74 MatsBergsten
24.  1:30.05 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:33.11 beabernardes
26.  1:35.23 theos
27.  1:39.73 Der Der
28.  1:41.50 filmip
29.  2:08.18 Тібо【鑫小龙】
30.  2:13.59 Jacck
31.  2:13.85 elimescube
32.  2:40.17 Haribo
33.  2:56.75 stanley chapel
34.  3:40.84 RyanSoh
35.  3:44.86 KamTheCuber
36.  4:15.86 Sellerie11
37.  4:51.90 João Vinicius
38.  5:06.85 sporteisvogel
39.  5:34.84 Koen van Aller
40.  6:05.97 Jules Graham
41.  DNF Luke Garrett
41.  DNF weatherman223


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:32.04 sigalig
2.  2:07.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:27.74 hah27


Spoiler



4.  3:07.24 RP_Cubed
5.  3:21.76 2019ECKE02
6.  4:03.04 T1_M0
7.  4:33.43 the super cuber
8.  7:31.13 theos
9.  8:42.26 MatsBergsten
10.  10:10.96 Jakub26
11.  14:45.37 oneshot
12.  DNF Victor Tang
12.  DNF sporteisvogel
12.  DNF Jacck
12.  DNF tommyo11


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:50.42 sigalig
2.  4:50.42 hah27
3.  4:58.46 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  5:01.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  14:41.83 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF LittleLumos
6.  DNF theos
6.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  34:15.03 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  33:56.16 nevinscph
2.  61:23.34 qunbacca
3.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  5/5 35:55 oneshot
2.  6/7 36:36 MatsBergsten
3.  7/9 41:26 theos


Spoiler



4.  2/2 38 SunnyCubing
5.  6/10 49:28 Jacck
6.  2/3 4:13 RP_Cubed
7.  6/31 48:25 hah27
7.  4/39 60:00 Keroma12
7.  3/25 48:32 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 one-handed*(127)
1.  10.69 lilwoaji
2.  10.83 Luke Garrett
3.  11.39 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  11.80 BrianJ
5.  12.06 Mantas U
6.  12.18 asacuber
7.  12.28 2017LAMB06
8.  12.48 darrensaito
9.  13.01 OriginalUsername
10.  13.08 Shaun Mack
11.  13.19 Dream Cubing
12.  13.24 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  13.29 NathanaelCubes
14.  13.39 RP_Cubed
15.  13.58 Ash Black
16.  13.71 Carter-Thomas
17.  14.19 the super cuber
18.  14.81 NewoMinx
19.  14.88 Benjamin Warry
20.  14.97 tJardigradHe
21.  14.98 Kymlikespotatoes12105
22.  15.00 tsutt099
23.  15.35 Adweehun
24.  15.37 midnightcuberx
25.  15.51 Jscuber
26.  15.65 leolrg
27.  15.89 Tues
28.  16.00 BlueJacket
29.  16.10 eyeballboi
30.  16.53 ichcubegerne
31.  16.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  16.87 Redicubeman
33.  17.30 Victor Tang
34.  17.35 thecubingwizard
35.  17.48 V Achyuthan
36.  18.19 alyzsnyzs
37.  18.22 mihnea3000
38.  18.26 Haribo
39.  18.79 qaz
40.  19.10 FaLoL
41.  19.51 BradenTheMagician
42.  19.75 Alison Meador
42.  19.75 Parke187
44.  20.19 abunickabhi
45.  20.43 TheReasonableCuber
46.  20.48 hah27
47.  20.55 Hayden Ng
48.  20.56 João Vinicius
49.  20.73 wearephamily1719
50.  20.84 DGCubes
51.  21.24 Peter Preston
52.  21.29 Cale S
53.  21.41 Shadowjockey
54.  21.44 quing
55.  21.53 Jammy
56.  21.57 agradess2
57.  22.64 Cuber2s
58.  22.73 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  22.83 PCCuber
60.  22.92 yijunleow
61.  22.95 MattP98
62.  23.26 xyzzy
63.  23.32 Nuuk cuber
64.  24.03 Liam Wadek
65.  24.30 ican97
66.  24.36 RyanSoh
67.  24.59 Winfaza
68.  24.60 lumes2121
69.  24.74 riovqn
70.  25.16 qatumciuzacqul
71.  25.42 Fred Lang
72.  25.52 Cooki348
73.  25.85 Cubey_Tube
74.  26.37 tommyo11
75.  26.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  27.32 Loffy8
77.  27.76 TheCubingAddict980
78.  27.88 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  28.02 JohnSax
80.  28.27 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  28.38 rubiksman0
82.  28.69 stubblycuber
83.  29.20 VectorCubes
84.  29.23 Imsoosm
85.  29.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
86.  29.76 Koen van Aller
87.  30.56 Keroma12
88.  31.16 Isaiah The Scott
89.  32.28 Hyperion
90.  32.88 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  33.09 hydynn
92.  34.24 SunnyCubing
93.  34.25 DynaXT
94.  34.47 rdurette10
95.  36.12 Maxematician
96.  36.20 nigelthecuber
97.  37.58 Poketube6681
98.  37.75 [email protected]
99.  38.55 Poorcuber09
100.  39.38 Jules Graham
101.  39.54 Dylan Swarts
102.  39.69 Aadil ali
103.  41.49 ARSCubing
104.  42.30 Mike Hughey
105.  42.66 Jakub26
106.  44.22 kumato
107.  45.42 pb_cuber
108.  46.40 sporteisvogel
109.  49.34 Caden Fisher
110.  50.39 Jacck
111.  51.76 Rubika-37-021204
112.  54.48 Ccubes
113.  59.63 WHACKITROX
114.  1:01.45 Sellerie11
115.  1:02.43 NONOGamer12
116.  1:05.56 theos
117.  1:11.37 BalsaCuber
118.  1:21.72 Thewan
119.  1:23.93 smitty cubes
120.  1:27.01 Tekooo
121.  1:33.72 Algfish
122.  1:35.02 Twisted Cubing
123.  1:42.04 MatsBergsten
124.  1:44.95 Multicubing
125.  1:48.73 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  2:02.28 Ryotaro Iwasaki
127.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  35.98 Alison Meador
2.  1:46.79 Nuuk cuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  32.89 ichcubegerne
2.  41.40 Nuuk cuber
3.  1:00.39 alyzsnyzs


Spoiler



4.  1:05.09 Redicubeman
5.  1:07.73 Imsoosm
6.  1:08.09 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:23.11 Jacck
8.  1:47.67 [email protected]
9.  2:25.46 theos
10.  2:51.88 Twisted Cubing
11.  DNF WHACKITROX


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  28.67 (26, 30, 30) theos
2.  32.00 (31, 35, 30) Jacck
3.  35.67 (38, 36, 33) colourblind_cuber


Spoiler



4.  36.67 (41, 31, 38) João Vinicius
5.  38.00 (35, 41, 38) Imsoosm
6.  51.33 (52, 50, 52) nigelthecuber
7.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(61)
1.  39.36 Theo Goluboff
2.  42.07 Carter-Thomas
3.  44.10 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  45.47 BrianJ
5.  45.75 Luke Garrett
6.  48.18 fun at the joy
7.  48.21 RP_Cubed
8.  48.37 OriginalUsername
9.  48.82 Shadowjockey
10.  52.27 the super cuber
11.  53.19 Ash Black
12.  53.20 MichaelNielsen
13.  54.53 ichcubegerne
14.  54.94 DGCubes
15.  55.42 tommyo11
16.  58.95 João Vinicius
17.  59.44 MattP98
18.  1:00.97 agradess2
19.  1:01.08 tsutt099
20.  1:05.20 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:05.25 BlueJacket
22.  1:05.39 V Achyuthan
23.  1:08.40 Cubey_Tube
24.  1:08.72 TheReasonableCuber
25.  1:09.50 Redicubeman
26.  1:10.02 Peter Preston
27.  1:10.48 beabernardes
28.  1:12.85 lumes2121
29.  1:12.96 Koen van Aller
30.  1:14.20 pizzacrust
31.  1:18.09 Тібо【鑫小龙】
32.  1:19.64 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  1:19.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:19.89 Parke187
35.  1:21.43 rdurette10
36.  1:23.75 SunnyCubing
37.  1:27.40 kumato
38.  1:29.96 Imsoosm
39.  1:34.85 Poorcuber09
40.  1:35.34 Isaiah The Scott
41.  1:37.02 Jakub26
42.  1:37.25 hydynn
43.  1:38.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
44.  1:38.75 DynaXT
45.  1:39.02 ARSCubing
46.  1:44.40 Poketube6681
47.  1:45.82 Clock_Enthusiast
48.  1:52.31 stubblycuber
49.  1:53.07 Jrg
50.  1:55.04 ErezE
51.  1:56.17 AidenCubes
52.  1:57.81 JohnSax
53.  1:58.66 theos
54.  2:02.75 [email protected]
55.  2:08.12 cubing_addict
56.  2:20.58 Tom466
57.  2:39.87 Tekooo
58.  3:08.18 MatsBergsten
59.  3:14.49 NONOGamer12
60.  8:46.00 Algfish
61.  DNF Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:37.83 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:38.77 OriginalUsername
3.  1:46.08 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:49.52 RP_Cubed
5.  1:49.80 Shadowjockey
6.  1:52.37 Luke Garrett
7.  1:52.50 ichcubegerne
8.  1:56.13 Ash Black
9.  1:58.43 Carter-Thomas
10.  2:00.91 Haribo
11.  2:01.93 MichaelNielsen
12.  2:06.26 tommyo11
13.  2:07.02 tsutt099
14.  2:17.18 agradess2
15.  2:28.92 Nuuk cuber
16.  2:34.24 João Vinicius
17.  2:41.37 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:45.24 Cubey_Tube
19.  2:46.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  2:52.34 beabernardes
21.  2:59.47 Parke187
22.  3:01.27 Koen van Aller
23.  3:08.11 DynaXT
24.  3:09.99 MattP98
25.  3:14.19 lumes2121
26.  3:18.71 rdurette10
27.  3:41.17 LittleLumos
28.  4:02.94 Poorcuber09
29.  4:07.95 Jrg
30.  4:13.84 theos
31.  4:17.06 KellanTheCubingCoder
32.  4:29.30 Isaiah The Scott
33.  6:05.81 Jacck
34.  6:55.78 Tekooo
35.  8:20.79 NONOGamer12
36.  21:30.77 Algfish


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:49.97 fun at the joy
2.  3:58.83 ichcubegerne
3.  4:04.91 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:25.17 agradess2
5.  5:08.32 tommyo11
6.  5:08.70 João Vinicius
7.  5:15.70 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:22.58 TheReasonableCuber
9.  6:01.40 Koen van Aller
10.  6:19.68 beabernardes
11.  6:32.36 LittleLumos
12.  6:34.18 pizzacrust
13.  6:36.16 Cubey_Tube
14.  7:44.25 Poorcuber09
15.  7:53.30 theos
16.  9:39.08 Jrg
17.  10:51.18 KellanTheCubingCoder


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:39.98 ichcubegerne
2.  8:44.54 João Vinicius
3.  8:51.64 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  10:08.76 TheReasonableCuber
5.  11:50.73 beabernardes
6.  12:07.72 Koen van Aller
7.  12:19.37 lumes2121
8.  15:25.13 Poorcuber09
9.  15:39.50 Jrg
10.  16:28.15 theos


*Clock*(81)
1.  3.79 JChambers13
2.  3.92 Carter-Thomas
3.  4.46 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  4.50 BlueJacket
5.  4.66 vishwasankarcubing
6.  4.95 VectorCubes
7.  5.06 Liam Wadek
8.  5.19 Bashy
9.  5.75 Theo Goluboff
10.  5.86 50ph14
11.  5.88 MartinN13
12.  5.96 Christopher Fandrich
13.  5.98 Oliver Pällo
14.  6.15 alyzsnyzs
15.  6.64 Jakub D
16.  6.80 Clock_Enthusiast
17.  6.85 NewoMinx
18.  7.01 Benjamin Warry
19.  7.19 MattP98
20.  7.40 Gregsimo84
21.  7.46 Luke Garrett
22.  7.53 sqAree
23.  7.58 Shadowjockey
24.  7.66 qaz
25.  7.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  8.17 Parke187
27.  8.28 Panagiotis Christopoulos
28.  8.35 Li Xiang
29.  8.39 Shaun Mack
30.  8.46 Kymlikespotatoes12105
31.  8.59 fun at the joy
32.  8.64 Jules Graham
33.  8.65 tJardigradHe
34.  8.70 mihnea3000
35.  8.78 lilwoaji
36.  8.93 tsutt099
37.  9.12 the super cuber
38.  9.14 Jammy
39.  9.24 RP_Cubed
40.  9.25 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  9.59 Ash Black
42.  9.61 weatherman223
43.  9.63 Jakub26
44.  9.90 Nuuk cuber
45.  10.34 tommyo11
46.  10.43 MichaelNielsen
47.  10.57 DGCubes
48.  10.75 ichcubegerne
49.  10.92 Color Cuber
50.  11.09 TommyC
51.  12.03 Poketube6681
52.  12.39 Peter Preston
53.  12.46 Alison Meador
54.  12.54 João Vinicius
55.  13.12 AidanNoogie
56.  13.62 Hayden Ng
57.  14.02 midnightcuberx
58.  14.42 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  15.17 yijunleow
60.  15.19 ErezE
61.  16.41 Jacck
62.  16.55 Cubey_Tube
63.  17.40 TheReasonableCuber
64.  17.90 Poorcuber09
65.  17.93 DynaXT
66.  18.04 rdurette10
67.  18.21 Cuber2s
68.  18.54 KellanTheCubingCoder
69.  18.57 ARSCubing
70.  19.87 sporteisvogel
71.  21.16 theos
72.  21.58 hankthetank
73.  23.98 Arnavol
74.  25.64 cubing_addict
75.  25.87 Mister.EliotB
76.  27.24 Dylan Swarts
77.  35.89 MaxwellCobb
78.  36.27 NONOGamer12
79.  43.82 MatsBergsten
80.  50.41 Tom466
81.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*Megaminx*(61)
1.  35.67 Heewon Seo
2.  40.73 NewoMinx
3.  42.46 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  43.87 AidanNoogie
5.  44.13 KrokosB
6.  49.88 Luke Garrett
7.  54.25 tc kruber
8.  54.68 RP_Cubed
9.  58.01 Ash Black
10.  58.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  59.22 agradess2
12.  59.26 Shadowjockey
13.  60.00 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:03.69 alyzsnyzs
15.  1:04.23 Fred Lang
16.  1:04.33 tommyo11
17.  1:05.16 tJardigradHe
18.  1:07.94 MichaelNielsen
19.  1:08.68 ichcubegerne
20.  1:10.64 tsutt099
21.  1:12.15 Cooki348
22.  1:13.02 cuberkid10
23.  1:13.17 Victor Tang
24.  1:15.40 50ph14
25.  1:15.63 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:17.32 FaLoL
27.  1:17.86 BlueJacket
28.  1:19.25 Haribo
29.  1:20.94 beabernardes
30.  1:31.46 MattP98
31.  1:32.90 João Vinicius
32.  1:34.53 Peter Preston
33.  1:35.92 Keroma12
34.  1:36.20 Cuz Red
35.  1:41.36 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:42.75 lumes2121
37.  1:49.03 Koen van Aller
38.  1:53.16 weatherman223
39.  1:56.03 rdurette10
40.  2:03.20 Imsoosm
41.  2:03.39 DynaXT
42.  2:08.48 Poorcuber09
43.  2:15.98 Clock_Enthusiast
44.  2:27.33 kumato
45.  2:53.91 theos
46.  3:02.12 Isaiah The Scott
47.  3:07.75 sporteisvogel
48.  3:010.00 [email protected]
49.  3:17.16 Jacck
50.  3:19.69 KellanTheCubingCoder
51.  3:36.05 ErezE
52.  3:54.67 Tekooo
53.  4:32.67 Rubika-37-021204
54.  4:38.58 Mister.EliotB
55.  4:47.97 Algfish
56.  6:47.83 Ryotaro Iwasaki
57.  9:33.99 MatsBergsten
58.  DNF pizzacrust
58.  DNF midnightcuberx
58.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
58.  DNF Multicubing


*Pyraminx*(126)
1.  1.50 ElyasCubing
2.  1.78 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.83 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  2.13 BrianJ
5.  2.23 Bashy
5.  2.23 DGCubes
7.  2.28 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  2.29 parkertrager
9.  2.40 RP_Cubed
10.  2.44 Benjamin Warry
11.  2.47 tJardigradHe
12.  2.50 Cooki348
13.  2.55 Ash Black
14.  2.56 50ph14
15.  2.76 Charles Jerome
16.  2.79 Carter-Thomas
17.  2.89 Luke Garrett
18.  2.93 Shaun Mack
19.  3.11 EvanWright1
20.  3.17 alyzsnyzs
21.  3.32 tsutt099
22.  3.38 Boris McCoy
23.  3.47 BradenTheMagician
24.  3.50 OriginalUsername
25.  3.61 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  3.70 BlueJacket
27.  3.87 KrokosB
28.  3.89 lilwoaji
29.  3.90 Liam Wadek
30.  3.91 João Vinicius
31.  3.97 mihnea3000
32.  4.03 Tues
33.  4.13 Cale S
34.  4.15 NewoMinx
35.  4.24 Cuber2s
36.  4.31 Theo Goluboff
37.  4.34 CaptainCuber
38.  4.41 ichcubegerne
39.  4.42 SpeedCubing RDJ
40.  4.43 tommyo11
41.  4.45 the super cuber
42.  4.57 ExultantCarn
43.  4.62 Haribo
44.  4.70 MattP98
45.  4.72 Oliver Pällo
46.  4.77 Parke187
47.  4.84 Homeschool Cubing
48.  4.92 wearephamily1719
49.  4.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  4.97 Nuuk cuber
51.  5.22 Тібо【鑫小龙】
52.  5.37 midnightcuberx
53.  5.43 Christopher Fandrich
54.  5.45 Redicubeman
54.  5.45 Jammy
56.  5.54 MaxwellCobb
57.  5.66 weatherman223
58.  5.76 Clock_Enthusiast
58.  5.76 Dylan Swarts
60.  5.87 Li Xiang
61.  5.97 quing
62.  6.23 SunnyCubing
62.  6.23 beabernardes
64.  6.40 smitty cubes
65.  6.47 Loffy8
66.  6.52 rdurette10
67.  6.53 theos
68.  6.57 VectorCubes
69.  6.75 TheReasonableCuber
70.  6.77 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  6.79 Koen van Aller
72.  6.96 Mike Hughey
73.  7.19 Peter Preston
74.  7.20 Poorcuber09
75.  7.40 Mister.EliotB
76.  7.42 WHACKITROX
77.  7.58 ARSCubing
78.  7.65 kumato
79.  7.74 Jakub26
80.  7.82 eyeballboi
81.  7.90 yijunleow
82.  7.98 Isaiah The Scott
83.  8.12 Luke Solves Cubes
84.  8.20 Hyperion
85.  8.26 agradess2
86.  8.42 [email protected]
87.  8.54 pb_cuber
88.  8.68 sqAree
89.  9.23 Alison Meador
90.  10.04 Jacck
91.  10.13 cubing_addict
92.  10.15 AidenCubes
93.  10.48 sporteisvogel
94.  10.64 Sellerie11
95.  11.44 Maxematician
96.  11.46 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  11.53 Tekooo
98.  11.90 DynaXT
99.  12.20 Aluminum
100.  12.36 KamTheCuber
101.  12.49 Cubey_Tube
102.  12.64 NONOGamer12
103.  12.70 Sir
104.  12.76 Twisted Cubing
105.  12.77 ErezE
106.  12.84 Ryotaro Iwasaki
106.  12.84 BalsaCuber
108.  12.92 filmip
109.  13.16 Rubika-37-021204
110.  13.29 Panagiotis Christopoulos
111.  13.63 Abucuberksa
112.  14.07 nigelthecuber
113.  14.95 RyanSoh
114.  15.39 Ccubes
115.  15.48 Multicubing
116.  15.87 Poketube6681
117.  17.00 Arnavol
118.  18.80 EmmaTheCapicorn
119.  20.13 cirno
120.  20.96 Tom466
121.  20.97 Thewan
122.  21.26 Mrdoobery
123.  23.12 Algfish
124.  23.23 stubblycuber
125.  28.35 hankthetank
126.  DNF arhaankhan


*Square-1*(87)
1.  6.64 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.73 Adweehun
3.  8.24 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  8.29 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  8.43 blerrpycuber
6.  8.65 TipsterTrickster 
7.  9.11 Shaun Mack
8.  9.20 Benjamin Warry
9.  9.27 Oxzowachi
10.  9.85 Charles Jerome
11.  9.87 darrensaito
12.  10.05 EvanWright1
13.  10.06 RP_Cubed
14.  10.20 tsutt099
15.  10.26 BlueJacket
16.  10.55 Bashy
17.  10.72 thecubingwizard
18.  10.91 Luke Garrett
19.  11.07 alyzsnyzs
20.  11.62 Carter-Thomas
21.  11.85 Hayden Ng
22.  12.28 Theo Goluboff
23.  12.48 BradenTheMagician
24.  12.86 Cale S
25.  13.50 Boris McCoy
26.  13.55 Ash Black
27.  13.68 OriginalUsername
28.  13.98 Haribo
29.  14.11 ichcubegerne
30.  14.40 tJardigradHe
31.  14.95 CubingCraft2
32.  15.16 NewoMinx
33.  15.51 MichaelNielsen
34.  16.11 Peter Preston
35.  16.26 Kymlikespotatoes12105
36.  16.42 beabernardes
37.  16.63 AidanNoogie
38.  17.92 DGCubes
39.  18.09 the super cuber
40.  18.38 T1_M0
41.  18.39 50ph14
42.  18.88 wearephamily1719
43.  19.08 Cuber2s
44.  19.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  19.35 João Vinicius
46.  19.56 MattP98
47.  20.24 Jules Graham
48.  20.46 Jammy
49.  20.62 Tues
50.  20.72 Тібо【鑫小龙】
51.  20.96 tommyo11
52.  22.94 Liam Wadek
53.  24.22 lilwoaji
54.  24.52 Jakub26
55.  25.02 weatherman223
56.  27.06 Nuuk cuber
57.  27.23 theos
58.  27.86 SpeedCubing RDJ
59.  28.59 qaz
60.  28.65 MaxwellCobb
61.  29.35 SunnyCubing
62.  29.44 Cubey_Tube
63.  29.92 midnightcuberx
64.  30.83 TheReasonableCuber
65.  30.97 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  31.95 nigelthecuber
67.  32.23 Koen van Aller
68.  32.97 DynaXT
69.  33.06 Dylan Swarts
70.  33.52 Parke187
71.  33.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
72.  35.91 ErezE
73.  37.34 The Cubing Fanatic
74.  38.46 yijunleow
75.  40.28 ARSCubing
76.  40.82 Poorcuber09
77.  42.21 Mike Hughey
78.  44.27 AidenCubes
79.  46.32 cubing_addict
80.  48.64 Clock_Enthusiast
81.  49.15 rdurette10
82.  51.17 sporteisvogel
83.  51.63 kumato
84.  55.52 Jacck
85.  1:01.36 Arnavol
86.  1:51.38 Tekooo
87.  2:17.52 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(92)
1.  1.45 Legomanz
2.  2.37 Charles Jerome
3.  2.38 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  2.39 Ash Black
5.  2.45 Bashy
6.  2.58 Cale S
7.  2.85 NewoMinx
8.  3.00 parkertrager
9.  3.08 tsutt099
10.  3.43 asacuber
11.  3.49 Benjamin Warry
12.  3.54 Shaun Mack
13.  3.76 Theo Goluboff
14.  3.79 alyzsnyzs
14.  3.79 tJardigradHe
16.  3.86 Tues
17.  3.93 MichaelNielsen
18.  3.95 Boris McCoy
19.  4.16 VectorCubes
20.  4.20 OriginalUsername
21.  4.24 BrianJ
22.  4.26 Luke Garrett
23.  4.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  4.54 Carter-Thomas
25.  4.55 lilwoaji
26.  4.65 Peter Preston
27.  4.69 MattP98
28.  4.71 RP_Cubed
29.  4.83 João Vinicius
30.  4.86 Jules Graham
31.  5.05 Liam Wadek
32.  5.11 BlueJacket
33.  5.17 cuberkid10
33.  5.17 KrokosB
35.  5.26 mihnea3000
36.  5.36 lumes2121
37.  5.39 DGCubes
38.  5.47 weatherman223
39.  5.55 tommyo11
40.  5.65 BradenTheMagician
41.  5.74 Clock_Enthusiast
42.  5.75 Cuz Red
43.  5.95 Poorcuber09
44.  6.08 Jammy
45.  6.18 ichcubegerne
46.  6.19 the super cuber
47.  6.58 qaz
48.  6.83 Alison Meador
49.  7.05 Parke187
50.  7.17 Oliver Pällo
51.  7.36 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  7.56 DynaXT
53.  7.57 Тібо【鑫小龙】
54.  7.75 Haribo
55.  7.85 Cubey_Tube
56.  8.20 agradess2
57.  8.42 Li Xiang
58.  8.69 Homeschool Cubing
59.  8.78 Nuuk cuber
60.  9.01 Jakub26
61.  9.02 Cooki348
62.  9.06 theos
63.  9.16 Hyperion
64.  9.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
65.  9.46 ARSCubing
66.  9.50 kumato
67.  9.60 nigelthecuber
68.  9.70 WHACKITROX
69.  9.82 Timona
70.  10.03 yijunleow
71.  10.15 smitty cubes
72.  10.22 Mister.EliotB
73.  10.38 TheReasonableCuber
74.  11.04 cubing_addict
74.  11.04 Imsoosm
76.  12.48 Koen van Aller
77.  12.63 Panagiotis Christopoulos
78.  12.68 Tekooo
79.  12.95 Mike Hughey
80.  12.96 rdurette10
81.  13.07 Arnavol
82.  13.28 Poketube6681
83.  15.18 Rubika-37-021204
84.  17.09 pb_cuber
85.  18.32 ErezE
86.  18.85 sporteisvogel
87.  19.17 Jacck
88.  19.92 EmmaTheCapicorn
89.  25.02 NONOGamer12
90.  33.10 MatsBergsten
91.  38.21 Tom466
92.  50.59 hankthetank


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  21.47 DGCubes
2.  23.75 LukasCubes
3.  26.02 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.09 Ash Black
5.  29.19 Luke Garrett
6.  29.87 Imsoosm
7.  30.05 Theo Goluboff
8.  31.11 Nuuk cuber
9.  34.72 agradess2
10.  56.15 kumato
11.  1:04.85 Mister.EliotB
12.  1:05.15 TheReasonableCuber
13.  1:46.48 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:09.32 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:18.87 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  3:22.39 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  3:39.26 RP_Cubed
5.  3:42.23 OriginalUsername
6.  3:52.28 Ash Black
7.  4:09.58 ichcubegerne
8.  4:16.67 tsutt099
9.  4:48.69 tommyo11
10.  5:16.53 Nuuk cuber
11.  5:25.13 João Vinicius
12.  5:33.10 MattP98
13.  5:35.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  5:59.33 Haribo
15.  6:12.34 beabernardes
16.  6:34.10 Dylan Swarts
17.  6:42.39 TheReasonableCuber
18.  7:04.62 lumes2121
19.  7:45.60 DynaXT
20.  8:01.54 Poorcuber09
21.  10:26.95 theos
22.  12:15.40 ErezE


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  5.90 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.25 Redicubeman
3.  10.33 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.60 ichcubegerne
5.  13.07 Ash Black
6.  15.42 tsutt099
7.  18.56 theos
8.  21.34 Carter-Thomas
8.  21.34 Nuuk cuber
10.  24.08 cubing_addict
11.  28.59 Mike Hughey
12.  34.11 Rubika-37-021204
13.  34.15 lilwoaji
14.  35.75 Jacck
15.  46.24 Pfannkuchener


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  23.89 Ash Black
2.  29.54 DGCubes
3.  30.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  33.35 Nuuk cuber
5.  51.69 Mike Hughey
6.  1:05.25 Jacck
7.  1:25.24 Rubika-37-021204
8.  1:36.09 TheReasonableCuber


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  13.22 quing
2.  13.82 Theo Goluboff
3.  21.15 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.56 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  45.65 MatsBergsten
6.  3:23.24 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  48.24 any name you wish
2.  53.24 Jacck
3.  DNF RP_Cubed
3.  DNF João Vinicius

*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  14.99 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.82 Valken
3.  20.54 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.78 Alison Meador
5.  24.04 alyzsnyzs
6.  28.10 lilwoaji
7.  28.55 Luke Solves Cubes
8.  28.63 Ash Black
9.  29.80 Haya_Mirror
10.  34.87 Homeschool Cubing
11.  36.30 Redicubeman
12.  38.16 Nuuk cuber
13.  47.71 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  48.46 Pfannkuchener
15.  55.09 TheReasonableCuber
16.  58.97 WHACKITROX
17.  1:08.18 ErezE
18.  1:08.81 NONOGamer12
19.  1:09.94 quing
20.  1:12.07 cubing_addict
21.  1:31.11 Cubey_Tube


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:44.96 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  48.75 Peter Preston
2.  1:19.73 xyzzy
3.  1:20.89 kits_


Spoiler



4.  1:49.03 DGCubes
5.  DNF RP_Cubed
5.  DNF Dylan Swarts



*Contest results*(271)
1.  1405 Theo Goluboff
2.  1402 RP_Cubed
3.  1339 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1300 Ash Black
5.  1227 ichcubegerne
6.  1175 Carter-Thomas
7.  1150 tsutt099
8.  1098 Haribo
9.  1096 BrianJ
10.  1094 MichaelNielsen
11.  1079 OriginalUsername
12.  1054 alyzsnyzs
13.  1039 NewoMinx
14.  1020 BlueJacket
15.  1019 tJardigradHe
16.  1016 Shaun Mack
17.  999 Nuuk cuber
18.  977 BradenTheMagician
19.  972 João Vinicius
20.  954 the super cuber
21.  942 tommyo11
22.  919 DGCubes
23.  901 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  897 agradess2
24.  897 Tues
26.  883 Shadowjockey
27.  864 lilwoaji
28.  860 MattP98
29.  840 TheReasonableCuber
30.  832 Liam Wadek
31.  827 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  814 Benjamin Warry
33.  794 Hayden Ng
34.  784 Redicubeman
35.  749 Parke187
36.  729 Kymlikespotatoes12105
37.  720 Bashy
38.  712 Peter Preston
39.  702 cuberkid10
40.  700 parkertrager
41.  690 Koen van Aller
42.  688 Charles Jerome
43.  685 Cale S
44.  680 Victor Tang
45.  669 Mantas U
46.  649 Heewon Seo
47.  642 weatherman223
48.  637 beabernardes
49.  634 Cubey_Tube
50.  631 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  627 ExultantCarn
52.  618 lumes2121
53.  613 hah27
54.  610 mihnea3000
55.  609 abunickabhi
56.  607 darrensaito
57.  605 yijunleow
58.  597 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  591 wearephamily1719
60.  585 Imsoosm
61.  582 Jammy
61.  582 Cuber2s
63.  580 Christopher Fandrich
64.  579 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  579 quing
64.  579 V Achyuthan
67.  573 Alison Meador
68.  567 Boris McCoy
69.  565 Jules Graham
70.  559 VectorCubes
71.  557 Dylan Swarts
72.  551 EvanWright1
73.  549 Dream Cubing
74.  545 FaLoL
75.  540 KrokosB
76.  536 TheDubDubJr
77.  532 Jakub26
78.  526 theos
79.  523 tc kruber
80.  519 SunnyCubing
81.  516 qaz
81.  516 midnightcuberx
83.  511 Oliver Pällo
84.  506 Legomanz
85.  503 Cooki348
86.  495 rdurette10
87.  474 eyeballboi
88.  473 Poorcuber09
88.  473 Fred Lang
90.  472 sqAree
91.  460 DynaXT
92.  445 sigalig
93.  436 Adweehun
94.  435 TheCubingAddict980
95.  426 Clock_Enthusiast
96.  424 KellanTheCubingCoder
97.  420 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
98.  414 fun at the joy
99.  409 kumato
99.  409 ARSCubing
101.  404 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
102.  398 vishwasankarcubing
102.  398 Isaiah The Scott
104.  395 Jacck
104.  395 Color Cuber
104.  395 bennettstouder
107.  390 thecubingwizard
108.  388 asacuber
109.  385 SpeedCubing RDJ
110.  384 Li Xiang
110.  384 50ph14
112.  380 Loffy8
113.  378 nigelthecuber
114.  377 AidanNoogie
115.  376 Maxematician
116.  363 The Cubing Fanatic
117.  357 Jscuber
118.  355 PeterH2N
119.  349 ElyasCubing
120.  344 PCCuber
121.  336 Valken
122.  332 Cuz Red
123.  330 pizzacrust
123.  330 Luke Solves Cubes
125.  328 stubblycuber
126.  323 [email protected]
127.  319 Adam Chodyniecki
128.  310 AidenCubes
129.  307 Homeschool Cubing
129.  307 2017LAMB06
131.  306 Poketube6681
132.  305 Imran Rahman
133.  303 Winfaza
134.  302 sporteisvogel
135.  298 xyzzy
135.  298 LittleLumos
137.  297 Mike Hughey
138.  296 hydynn
139.  295 CaptainCuber
140.  288 JohnSax
141.  286 KamTheCuber
142.  284 rubiksman0
143.  281 MaxwellCobb
144.  280 ErezE
145.  278 JChambers13
146.  272 filmip
147.  268 WHACKITROX
148.  267 Hyperion
148.  267 Mister.EliotB
150.  263 leolrg
151.  254 Aadil ali
152.  253 riovqn
153.  252 stanley chapel
154.  249 qatumciuzacqul
155.  248 RyanSoh
156.  245 elimescube
157.  243 pb_cuber
158.  242 SpeedCubeReview
159.  240 idkwhattomakethis
160.  237 ican97
160.  237 cubing_addict
162.  225 breadears
163.  224 FishyIshy
164.  218 MatsBergsten
165.  217 Rubika-37-021204
166.  210 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
167.  208 DUDECUBER
168.  207 Sellerie11
169.  206 Jrg
170.  203 Tekooo
171.  199 Richard
172.  196 Cuber15
173.  194 One Wheel
174.  193 CubingCraft2
175.  192 any name you wish
176.  180 VJW
177.  177 dylpickle123780
178.  175 20luky3
179.  170 egor1abs
180.  163 Physfaxe
180.  163 smitty cubes
182.  161 Anthony Tindal
183.  159 NONOGamer12
184.  158 Haya_Mirror
185.  157 epic cuber
186.  151 Gregsimo84
187.  150 Timona
187.  150 Tom466
189.  145 Arnavol
190.  139 Petri Krzywacki
190.  139 CT-6666
192.  133 CUBING08
193.  128 Caden Fisher
194.  127 d2polld
195.  126 qunbacca
196.  122 Panagiotis Christopoulos
197.  119 NathanaelCubes
198.  109 pjk
199.  108 Xander_cubero
200.  107 dhafin
201.  104 BalsaCuber
202.  102 Twisted Cubing
203.  101 Multicubing
204.  98 Ethanawoll
205.  92 DetDuVil
206.  90 kflynn
207.  89 Ccubes
208.  87 blerrpycuber
209.  86 TipsterTrickster 
210.  85 Aluminum
211.  83 Keroma12
211.  83 Oxzowachi
213.  81 Algfish
214.  80 NoSekt
215.  79 M.Sikandar
216.  77 White KB
216.  77 Lukz
218.  73 MartinN13
218.  73 T1_M0
220.  71 jakesamarel
221.  70 Ryotaro Iwasaki
222.  69 2019ECKE02
222.  69 Thewan
222.  69 Jakub D
225.  67 Jlit
226.  63 tungsten
227.  62 SpeedCubeLegend17
228.  61 Abucuberksa
229.  60 Sir
230.  59 asbjorn
231.  57 LilTrooper
232.  55 alexed
233.  54 EmmaTheCapicorn
234.  50 AquaStormCuber
235.  49 myoder
236.  48 ProyectoSigma
237.  47 oneshot
238.  41 linus.sch
239.  40 arhaankhan
239.  40 Travelingyoyokid
241.  39 Arcanist
242.  38 Nash171
243.  36 panicChris
244.  35 Mrdoobery
245.  34 TommyC
246.  32 fani
247.  28 thomas.sch
248.  26 ronjaaa
249.  25 jsolver
249.  25 hankthetank
251.  24 Der Der
252.  23 Vikrant Shankar
252.  23 nevinscph
252.  23 anisgh
255.  22 Lutz_P
256.  20 Exmestify
257.  18 HelgeBerlin
257.  18 Chris Van Der Brink
259.  16 Qzinator
259.  16 Kaycubes
261.  15 Sheldon Vi
261.  15 colourblind_cuber
261.  15 Pfannkuchener
264.  14 LukasCubes
265.  12 Irotholoro
266.  11 OriEy
267.  10 cirno
268.  8 kits_
269.  6 Aalbino
270.  5 Icecube77
271.  3 genjirules5$


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Results for week 24: Congratulations to Theo Goluboff, RP_Cubed, and Luke Garrett!
> 
> *2x2x2*(178)
> 1.  1.38 BrianJ
> ...


yay im 2nd in kilo again


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2022)

271 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 218!

That means our winner this week is *MartinN13!* Congratulations!!


----------

